

Design patterns for invariant suspension - joaquintides
http://bannalia.blogspot.com/2015/06/design-patterns-for-invariant-suspension.html

======
DanielBMarkham
_a class without significant invariants is little more than a tuple of values,
which is why the presence of getters and setters is a sure sign of poor
design_

Yikes. I know what the author is getting at, but dang that certainly sounds
like it would tweak certain programmers I know.

